# The squirrel wars(recruitment(misspell?)



## jopax (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok gonna do this, so after some minor conflicts on the  Banana Zombies Want to Rule the World! thread i have deiceided to make it a full scale war, so the basics.
You are an evil genius in control of some loyal squirrels that would gladley give their life for you, and you deiceide that it is time to show the world how you feel about being bullied in high school and potentialy find yourself a girlfriend.
You start off with some 1000 squirrels, a small underground base and you get to choose how to equip your army and a special tech for you and them.
The restrictions:
-No powerplaying(no space marine squirrels with power hammers pwning their way across the globe)
-No chainsaw armed squirrels with hockey masks(it is allready taken )
-No nukes, im sorry but it would be too easy, and no fun at all, maybe smaller weapons able to destroy city blocks but nothing bigger than that
I'm gonna take 2 persons per continent, if there are left spots we will talk out the agreement.
Max players, well for the heck of it let's say 8.
Now some charachter stats(go wild on this, you do not take part in combat, you just give orders)

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Location(has to be somewhere on your continent):
Background(why do you want to take over the world, what will you change, how you got to power, not too big but you can do some wacky stuff):
Speciality(i.e Small arms, agriculture(acorn growing ), quantum mechanics):
Special trait(all squirrels become weresquirrels on full moon, base is underwater, you have a spaceship, stuff that makes you unique and different from those other wannabe evil geniuses):
Ok that's it for now, im gonna post my charachter in the morning probably or if im bored tonight


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(No nukes? You gotta be kidding me!)

Name: General Choi Song
Age: 27
Gender: Male
Location: Kirin-do Military complex, Ural mountains (wait, is Russia part of Europe?)
Background: Choi was the son of President Kim Song of North Korea. When his father began to dismantle the military, in return for the south to pump the governments coffers with money, and began the reunification process began, Choi was enraged. On the night of the reunification (the signing of a road map linking both sides of Korea) Choi and a number of high ranking military officers opened up on the procession. The country was theirs in mere hours.
Choi immediately got to work. He shut off all communications to the rest of the world, ejected all foreign news reporters, and starting building ICBMs. By the time the UN found out, his nuclear stockpile was over 30 missiles strong. 
The UN immediately invaded the country, in an attempt to unseat Song's dictatorship. In defense, Choi launched 30 ICBMs at every major city in the globe. However, they were all made out of old coat hangers and had a broken washing machine for a guidence system, and were easily brought down. Now, his country destroyed, his army in ruins and his missiles a load of bull dung, Choi hid in the largely uninhabited Ural Mountains in Russia with the most loyal of his troops: after all, why lumber his escape with substandard soldiers? 
Specialty: Choi has all the training of DPRKA's (Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea's Army) best soldiers, and more. He has brilliant aim with a MG36K (a weapon infamous for it's inaccuracy) and a brown belt in Karate.
Special trait: Choi has had over 3 years to build his squirrel army. It now includes mobile Artillery, a Air Base, and a captured soviet aircraft carrier. As a result, his army can have access to close range support in almost any battle field.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

(OOC: no, Russia ain't part of Europe, at least i don't think so. )

Name: Bel'Garath Ksimyen
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Location: In the fjords in Norway.
Background: Was very bored, so he trained an army of squirrels and simply walked into the major cities of Norway, quickly oppressing any hostile troops, altough in a matter of hours the Norwegian army had recovered and killed of the squirrel-army. Bel'Garath fled to the deep sea with a fraction of his troops, plotting revenge not just on Norway but on the whole planet.
Special trait: High grasp of tactics. Adept at in-combat strategy.
Army special trait: Very effective Close combat figthers, and good seapower. Aslo great sailors (hello, Norway=Vikings=GREAT SAILORS )
Base: Underwater base, with a great array of submarines that can convert to battleships.
Speciality: Trained in the arts of assasins, and so is adept in close combat, using snipers, and ofc, to foil assasination attempt on himself.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

My map of europe shows a little bit of the Urals in Ukraine, can I go there?


----------



## jopax (Aug 18, 2008)

Well geographically they are the border between Europe and Asia so they can count as a little bit of both 
Anyway got over the lazy syndrome:

Nameex
Age:16
Gender:Male
Location:A base on the Balkan peninsula
Background:Born right after the war, grown up in a smallish city divided by a river, always liked to smart talk to everyone which caused him to get into a fight several times.Always tought of himself as the perfect leader for the world with his ideas, that looked good only in his head.At the age of 15 he got drunk on a friends birthday party which revealed the secrets of the universe to him, shortly afterwards he starts a Hanuta cult, he uses internal organ(kidneys namley) of the members to fund his world domination powers.Constructs a base from the gained fund in his hometown shortly before his 16th birthday and uses the powers of Hanuta to build an army of squirrels.
Speciality:Wacko, being exposed to a lot of turbo-folk music(not by his fault, it's the city) his brain started to shut down, parts of it were replaced by personalities from different historical and fictional charachters, one of them was Dexter and he took his name because he always tought of himself as a genius.Actions may depend on mood, weapons also.
Special trait:The cult, seeing that his Hanuta cult that worships him as the god of Hanuta is growing rapidly is ensuring a steady income of funds for him, can rebuild his base if it gets destroyed(only once)
:biggrin:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

lol couldnt resist

Name tobius the 3rd

age 13

location underwater caves in Cape Cod Maine
background Tobius was 6 when he learned to talk to squirrwels after being abandoned by his mother in a park. he then decided he was meant to be supreme ruler of the world. after conquering the school and ruling it with a titanium fist, he decided to put his plan into action.

special features can talk to cougars and is using them as allies

weapons- ak47s and dragunov sniper rifles


----------



## mrman (Jul 19, 2008)

Name: The Wibble Master
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Location: Wellington, New Zealand ( small country surrounded by sea, need i say more?)
Background: As a bored teenager, The Wibble Master (who shall now be called WM) invested time in learning to hack. After stealing approx. 80 Bill. US dollars and a month in jail before he escaped, WM runs off to his underground hidaway. He desides not to go back to jail and kicks his hacking to create an army of squirrels, but because he lives in a country with no squirrels he has to order them (semi-legaly) off the internet.
Special trait: He is an internet genius and has a very high IQ which he now devotes to building ships (Damm the it being an island).
Base: A 2 square kilometre self sustanable bunker several metres under the ground. Has only one entrance/exit and very fast internet (with plenty of high speed computers of course). The has a anti-missile laser that hides underground until needed and hides again afterward.
Speciality: As WM is very smart him and his army are great tactitions and use great tactics, as well as being great sailors on WM's ships. WM is paranoid and will not leave his bunker, he commands his troops by satelite. Because he lives a country with no natural squirrels, WM has lower numbers of troops.


----------



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

Name: Steve
Age:34
Gender: Male
Location:Mother's Basement, Somewhere in America
Background: After living in his mothers basement and years of worshiping the Dark Lord himself(You know how hard it is to find a female virgin every month when your mother isn't looking), Satan The Dark Lord, Decided for laughs, to bestow upon an army of Demonic Squirrels to Steve. Steve has decided to take over the world as soon as he finishes getting his toon from WOW to 1337 gear after this raid. His army awaits him within the city sewers.
Speciality: Stalking, Pwning in any videogame, semi clueless, hiding in dark places, super lucky, and a possible derangement from worshiping satan
Special traits: For Christ sake they are demonic Squirrels how could you ever beat that? Demonic Squirrels may use body possession on any character that isn't a main character. When Poessessed the victim acts just like an evil Squirrel expect uses weapons to the best of its ability . Also have quick regeneration (when not fighting)and wickedly fast speed. They also like chicken.(note: Steve has no idea how powerful his Squirrel army is)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

haha this is gonna be one hell'of a insane battle!


----------



## mrman (Jul 19, 2008)

haha insane is the best sort!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Namer Evil McSpleen
Age:15
Gender:Male
Location:Subterranean Antarctic Base (only accessible by a elevator, which only goes up)
Background:A pupil at The School For The Gifted Insane, he has been progressing well in his tests. Only in one area has he failed- ambition. In order to boost his mark he has embarked on his most ambitious project yet- to rule the world!
Speciality: Cybernetics
Special trait: Cyborg squirrels. Have a habit of exploding or spontaneously combust, but this could be a design feature, and meant to happen.


----------



## jopax (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok guys 2 more and we are starting the roleplay thread


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Name: Cuthbert aka Master of the Silent Nuts

Age: 28

Gender:Male

Location(has to be somewhere on your continent): Hongkong

Background: Cuthbert was born into a wealthy british ex-patriot family with a large shareholding in HSBC. Having a number allergies in his youth his protective mother isolated him from society leaving with no one for company but some squirrels living in the garden and his fathers massive collection of Kung Fu movies. He grew into a pasty faced badly dressed reclusive multimillionaire who lives in a tradional Chinese fortress in the Hills above Honkong where he is training an army of deadly ninja squirrels to take over the world

Speciality: Martials Arts, Tendancy to monologue captured enemies and squirrels

Special trait: All his squirrels have been trained in the arts of the shinobi and wield minature ninchucks, katanas, blades and shruiken. Futhermore to keep them buzzing all his ninja squirrels are fed a combination of nutella and redbull before battle. Sugar buzzing Ninja Squirrels Attack


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Name: Kasra Jamshidi
Age: 13
Gender: Male
Location: A deep cave in the deserts surrounding Dubai
Background: Kasra was the genius son of a jam farmer, living in Iran. He quickly found new and innovative ways to produce jam faster and cheaper. He estabilished a company which slowly took over Iran and Dubai with its influential reach. Raising an army of robots powered by grape jam, Kasra repelled american and canadian troops from Iraq and Afghanistan and united the nations under one banner. His robots were destroyed by massive bombings however, and Kasra took his mobile laboratory with him into hiding inside a humongous cave in the desert, training desert squirrells in the art of jam farming and warfare.

Specialty: Farming, making exotic jams, robotics.

Special trait: Though their only weapon is various flavours of jam, all of his squirrels have robotic enhancements that make them better than all other living rodents, but they have a tendency to malfunction, most common of such deficiencies is the squirrel's overwhelming urge to sing _Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger_ by Daft Punk while dancing complex Pop&Lock routines.


----------

